# La Gloria Cubana Serie R Serie R No. 5 Cigar Review - A Nice Woody Spice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got one of these in a sampler pack, so I let it rest for two months before smoking this one and only. This cigar is very nice looking with a dura...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana Serie R Serie R No. 5 Cigar Review - A Nice Woody Spice


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Jon, nice to hear your thoughts on this smoke. I always enjoy these when I've had them from time to time.


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 20, 2014)

Serie Rs have that nice oily wrapper. good smoke


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Likey, likey, La Gloria series are all good. N -a bit bolder to taste. No5 is just right for any part of the day. Good choice.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW, this is an old thread that got bumped.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R cigars are strong, power-packed smokes with a full-bodied, sensable blend of Nicaraguan Ligero.


----------

